# Registering Share Transfer



## mickeyg (17 Mar 2010)

If all the shares in a Limited Company are being transferred from Person A  to Person B what is the procedure for registering this with the CRO. Does it have to be done immediately or can it wait until Annual Return is being filed? What is the form used?
Note that the company has not traded and the shares have no value yet.


----------



## RonanC (17 Mar 2010)

Stock transfers or Share transfers are recorded on a [broken link removed] and filed with Revenue Stamping Office, Dublin Castle. The transfer of shares is then reflected on your next annual return with the CRO. There are no other requirements for the CRO

There is more useful information available on this [broken link removed]

I've no connection with the above websites


----------



## Paddy199 (18 Mar 2010)

Revenue have changed their system from the beginning of this year to e-stamping.

You still complete a SD4 but you now must also complete a SDR2 online. If you can't complete the SDR2 online, you have to request the form from Revenue. You then send SDR2 to Revenue and they may request SD4 thereafter.

You must also complete a stock transfer form, update the company registers and issue new certs / cancel old ones.

Also, you may want to consider is the person resigning a directorship. If so, you need to complete a B10 and send to Revenue. But please note, company must always have at least 2 directors and 1 secretary so you may need to appoint directors/ secretary. this can all be done on the same B10 form.


----------



## oopsbuddy (18 Mar 2010)

Paddy199 said:


> Revenue have changed their system from the beginning of this year to e-stamping.
> 
> You still complete a SD4 but you now must also complete a SDR2 online. If you can't complete the SDR2 online, you have to request the form from Revenue. You then send SDR2 to Revenue and they may request SD4 thereafter.
> 
> ...



A Form B10 is sent to the CRO, not Revenue. Revenue may request a copy in certain circumstances, but only if the B10 has not yet been filed at the CRO and they need to see any changes, but this is unusual.


----------



## MandaC (19 Mar 2010)

Thanks for that Paddy, I haven't sent any documents for stamping since last October, so thanks for the heads up.

Much better than having to send off all the SD4's etc.  Some of the ones I sent in previously are now coming back after almost 6 years.  These were the more awkward ones requiring adjudicating.

Revenue seem to be having a bit of a clear out at the minute (time on their hands I suppose) 

I found the post system there quite unreliable.


----------

